# Titan with 5.0 Cummins 2016



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm familiar with the 5.9...What are ya'll thoughts on 5.0?

http://blog.caranddriver.com/next-g...troit-we-detail-its-clever-new-diesel-engine/


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Lets hope it lives up to the Cummins reputation. FWIW, I heard the Tundra will get this engine a year after. Fiat really dropped the ball when they let the Cummins-Dodge relationship wither.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Might want to wait for the "HalfAMax in the Chevy Colorado" next year. The Chevy has a much nicer interior than the Titan's IMHO and are almost the same size as it too.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

bigdav160 said:


> Lets hope it lives up to the Cummins reputation. FWIW, I heard the Tundra will get this engine a year after. Fiat really dropped the ball when they let the Cummins-Dodge relationship wither.


Cummings have been around for a long time.One of my buddy loves the 5.9.
Just trying to get a feel of our 2cool guys here on this 5.0.



Pocketfisherman said:


> Might want to wait for the "HalfAMax in the Chevy Colorado" next year. The Chevy has a much nicer interior than the Titan's IMHO and are almost the same size as it too.


Is that right? with a diesel?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

RLwhaler said:


> Cummings have been around for a long time.One of my buddy loves the 5.9.
> Just trying to get a feel of our 2cool guys here on this 5.0.
> 
> Is that right? with a diesel?


That is what the plan is - http://www.forbes.com/sites/dalebus...w-that-gm-finally-is-embracing-diesel-market/

More info - http://www.dieselhub.com/halfton/2.8L-duramax.html


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

*It's getting closer.*

Here you go, more info on the new small GMC/Chevy with a diesel - http://www.autoblog.com/2014/11/19/chevy-reveals-diesel-powered-colorado-zr2-concept/


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice Chevy interior is an oxymoron. That said I personally would welcome a half ton diesel with a bias toward towing power as opposed to gas mileage. You could still get good mileage, but I don't buy a truck to get good gas mileage. I buy it to haul stuff.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Gottagofishin said:


> Nice Chevy interior is an oxymoron. That said I personally would welcome a half ton diesel with a bias toward towing power as opposed to gas mileage. You could still get good mileage, but I don't buy a truck to get good gas mileage. I buy it to haul stuff.


Why would a truck maker create a 1/2 ton diesel that would compete with their own, or anyone else's 2500 - 3/4 ton trucks? It isn't going to happen. The focus for 1/2 tons is a dual purpose family hauler grocery getter occasional towing heavy hauler. Outside of TX, that is 80% of the people who buy pickup trucks. The 1/2 ton maker who can provide comfort, good ride, fuel economy, tech goodies, and the power to sometimes haul at the design limit will be the winner. If that is not you, you're in the 3/4 ton demographic. BTW, the Chevy Colorado is not in the 1/2 ton class, it is slotted smaller than that to go against the Toyoda Tacoma, Nissan Frontier, and the Mitsubishi Freedom(outside the US markets).


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I just said what I would buy. Maybe it's a niche, and maybe it's not. 

A huge chunk of the 3/4 ton diesels sold never haul anything heavier that the owner's arse. It's a style thing and producing a 1/2 ton tow oriented diesel won't do anything to cannibalize those sales. 

Besides. Sales are sales and margin is margin. It doesn't matter whether its a 1/2 ton or a 3/4 ton.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Gottagofishin said:


> Nice Chevy interior is an oxymoron. That said I personally would welcome a half ton diesel with a bias toward towing power as opposed to gas mileage. You could still get good mileage, but I don't buy a truck to get good gas mileage. I buy it to haul stuff.


Tow heavy for a little while and you'll quickly realize it's more about handling and stopping what you are towing than starting it. Hell a Tundra can tow a 737!!!1!! That's the reason there are 9-11k tow rated half tons that are sitting on the overloads and locking the brakes up towing a 6k camper.

3/4 ton is where trucks start, everything else are commuter/grocery getters/family vehilces.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

fattyflattie said:


> Tow heavy for a little while and you'll quickly realize it's more about handling and stopping what you are towing than starting it. Hell a Tundra can tow a 737!!!1!! That's the reason there are 9-11k tow rated half tons that are sitting on the overloads and locking the brakes up towing a 6k camper.
> 
> 3/4 ton is where trucks start, everything else are commuter/grocery getters/family vehilces.


huh? I don't want a 3/4 ton. I want a half ton that tows like my F150 EB, but gets good enough mileage to more than offset the additional cost of a diesel.

The brakes and TBC on my F150 don't have any problem stopping 7000 lbs. That's all I need.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Gottagofishin said:


> Besides. Sales are sales and margin is margin. It doesn't matter whether its a 1/2 ton or a 3/4 ton.


It matters big time! 1/2 tons count against the federal mandated Corporate Average Fuel Economy numbers they all have to meet now and in coming years. 3/4 ton's don't. As a result they will make diesel or other economical 1/2 tons to offset those buyers who opt for a V8 half ton.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Pocketfisherman said:


> It matters big time! 1/2 tons count against the federal mandated Corporate Average Fuel Economy numbers they all have to meet now and in coming years. 3/4 ton's don't. As a result they will make diesel or other economical 1/2 tons to offset those buyers who opt for a V8 half ton.


So that sounds like a really good reason to make a half ton that tows like a big V8 but gets good gas mileage.

I'm confused. Are we agreeing?


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Here you go, more info on the new small GMC/Chevy with a diesel - http://www.autoblog.com/2014/11/19/chevy-reveals-diesel-powered-colorado-zr2-concept/


Yup, saw this yesterday as well.Thanks!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Gottagofishin said:


> So that sounds like a really good reason to make a half ton that tows like a big V8 but gets good gas mileage.
> 
> I'm confused. Are we agreeing?


According to the direct comparison review of the RAM 1500 Hemi vs the 3Litre eco diesel in the current issue of Truck Trend, the diesel is the best option for towing and gives up less performance with a trailer behind it than the 5.7 litre hemi V8 does. So they already built it.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'll have to check that out. I had read previously, that the big version of the Hemi was the better towing option.


----------



## badlt1 (Dec 2, 2005)

I am anxious for all the manufactures to offer diesels in half ton trucks. The Dodge 1500 with the diesel getting right at 30 mpg is amazing for a truck. Hopefully we get a peerformance/mpg war going


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The problem down the line now though is that with oil/Gas as cheap as it is, the payback time for the initial cost of a diesel grows. I would not be surprised to see some of these future diesel plans delayed.


----------

